# IPhone



## zuberence (Jan 7, 2014)

Hopefully someone out there can help, I purchased a IPhone thru Verizon and would now like to change carriers due to the cost, so I went to Cricket to sign up but they told me that the phone is locked and I will need to go to Verizon to get the phone unlocked. I went to Verizon and they told me that since I purchased the phone thru them I cannot get the phone unlocked and if I went to another carrier I would have to get a new phone, that being said can someone help me out I like my IPhone and would like to keep it.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi *zuberence*,

Unfortunately, that's one of the drawbacks of living in the United States.

Carriers here lock their phones and if you want to switch carriers, you often have to switch phones too.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

......reason being (not just in the US) that carriers offer heavily discounted phones in exchange for the client entering an exclusive agreement to use only that carrier.

Binding the client.

Only alternative is to buy own free phone at considerably higher price.


----------

